# Blinko Games



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo wie kann man blinko Games abbo stoppen ? kann da jemand helfen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Blinko Games*

Hat zufällig jemand eine Kristallkugel zur Hand?
Wie soll jemand wissen, worum es geht?

Mein Rat: wandere nach USA aus und schließe Dich den Forderungen nach einer Sammelklage an
Dort können sich Betroffene einfach einer Sammelklage anschließen
http://www.lawyersandsettlements.com/case/blinko_classaction.html


> Register your Blinko Complaint
> If you or a loved one has suffered damages in this case, you may qualify for damages or remedies that may be awarded in a possible class action or lawsuit. Please click the link below to submit your complaint to a lawyer for a free evaluation.




In Deutschland würde das (von der Tatsache, dass es keine Sammelklage gibt mal kurz abgesehen) daran scheitern, dass hier niemand es für nötig zu erachten scheint, die Bürger vor Mehrwertabzocke zu schützen.
_
Lesezeichen_ Buongiorno

Im Ernst: keine Ahnung, was Du genau meinst.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/premium-sms-und-premium-mms/


----------



## Unreg (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Blinko Games*

Zum Abmelden STOPP senden

Zum Beenden des Dienstes schicke STOPP und das Kennwort des Services

Da steht was dazu
http://www.ak-tirol.com/bilder/d42/SMSMehrwertdienste2006.07.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*

so viel wie ich weiß musst du ``Stop blinkogame`` an die 55455 schicken


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*

...und du meinst, nach nun mehr über 2 Jahren interessiert das den anderen User noch? :gruebel:


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*

natürlich interessiert es. Blinko Games lebt immer noch. Es gibt auch Leute die ein Forum durchsuchen und mit alten posts und neuen kommentaren etwas anfangen können. Posts wie "---hat jemand eine Kristallkugel" sollten eher als Schwachsinnig gestrichen werden.


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...


Schade, dass es hier nicht für alle Unterforen den Anmeldezwang gibt. Das würde Trolle und andere Zeitgenossen davon abhalten ihren Müll hier abzusondern.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund etlicher Probleme mit Mitmenschen, die offensichtlich im  Schweinsgalopp durch die Kinderstube gerauscht sind, mussten wir hier in  diesem Unterforum leider eine Zwangsanmeldung einführen.
> Sollte sich die Problematik entschärfen (womit aber leider nicht zu  rechnen ist), so werden wir den von uns grundsätzlich nicht gewollten  Anmeldezwang wieder abschaffen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/announcement-anmeldezwang.html


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schade, dass es hier nicht für alle Unterforen den Anmeldezwang gibt. Das würde Trolle und andere Zeitgenossen davon abhalten ihren Müll hier abzusondern.
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/announcement-anmeldezwang.html


wirklich sehr schade. Anmelden kann nicht weh tun, denn mehr als die Hälfte aller der tausende von 
Usern ,  die  sich anmelden posten nie und noch mal ein Drittel genau ein Posting.
( das gilt auch für Postings mit generellem Anmeldezwang für das Schreiben von Postings) 

Aber als "Unregistriert" sind sie "mutiger"  zu trollen  und  zu müllen


----------



## Hippo (21 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*

Wem sagst Du das lieber Captain ....

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-handyvertrag-bei-talkline-16.html#post337403


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...und du meinst, nach nun mehr über 2 Jahren interessiert das den anderen User noch? :gruebel:



Es wird offensichtlich noch danach gesucht. Insofern finde ich die Diskussion unangemessen und vor allem den Ton nicht passend.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Posts wie "---hat jemand eine Kristallkugel" sollten eher als Schwachsinnig gestrichen werden.


:dagegen:

Hier arbeiten Privatleute und wer hier Hilfe erwartet, sollte ein Mindestmaß an Informationen liefern, um die Hilfe möglich zu machen und nicht unnötigen Aufwand zu erzeugen, wenn erst einmal geklärt werden muß, worum es geht.

In meinem von Dir als "schwachsinnig" bezeichneten posting wird in ironischer (und damit offenbar nicht für jedermann verständlicher) Form darauf hingewiesen, dass in Deutschland im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern diesen Abzockmethoden wenig entgegengesetzt wird. 

Außerdem befindet sich in meinem Beitrag ein Link zu allgemeinen Informationen.

Wenn nun so ein alter Thread wieder ausgegraben wird, wäre es sinnvoll, konkret zu schreiben, was Sache ist. "Blinko Games lebt immer noch" ist eine wenig hilfreiche Aussage.



PS:
zum Thema "Kündigung" (_einen nicht bestehenden Vertrag kann man nicht kündigen, s.u._)


blinkogold.de/de_bg_web/site/pages/kundenservice.bsp?1063782549:sourcedel=userUnsubWeb&error_captcha=1



> Falls Sie Ihr Abonnement *sofort automatisch und kostenlos kündigen* möchten, tragen Sie bitte einfach unten Ihre Handynummer und den genierten Sicherheits-Code ein und klicken Sie auf Senden.
> Bei erfolgreicher Kündigung erhalten Sie automatisch eine Kündigungsbestätigung per SMS.
> Wenn Sie uns eine Nachricht schicken möchten, füllen Sie bitte alle mit einem * gekennzeichneten Pflichtfelder aus.
> Zudem steht Ihnen unsere kostenpflichtige Hotline unter 01805 00 88 054 (0,14€ pro Minute aus dem Festnetz der DTAG, maximal 0,42 € pro Minute aus den Mobilfunknetzen) zur Verfügung.
> ...


_Bitte beachten, dass eine derartige Kündigung einen bestehenden Vertrag implizieren könnte_



> Falls Sie Ihr Blinkogold Entertainment Abonnement kündigen möchten, senden Sie bitte stop blinkofun per SMS an 55455. (Kosten pro SMS abhängig vom jeweiligen Mobilfunkvertrag).
> Zur Beendigung eines Blinkogold Games Abonnement senden Sie bitte stop blinkogame an 55455. (Kosten pro SMS abhängig vom jeweiligen Mobilfunkvertrag).
> Mit stop an die Kurzwahl 55455 beenden Sie alle bestehenden Blinkogold Abonnements (Kosten pro SMS abhängig vom jeweiligen Mobilfunkvertrag).
> Falls Sie ihr websms-, Red Red Hot- oder SMS Service-Abonnement kündigen möchten, wenden Sie sich bitte telefonisch oder per Email an unseren Kundendienst!





> Mit Eingabe der Handy- und PIN-Nummer schließen Sie einen Blinkogold Abonnement-Vertrag ab. Auf diese Weise erhalten Sie alle fünf Tage die Möglichkeit, im Blinkogold Games Abonnement ein Spiel oder anderen Inhalte auf Ihr Handy downzuloaden oder im Blinkogold Entertainment Abonnement fünf mobile Inhalte auf Ihr Handy downzuloaden. Dafür fallen 2,99 EUR für jede Abo-Periode (fünf Tage) an; Download-Gebühren der jeweiligen Netzbetreiber nicht inbegriffen. Der Betrag wird über Ihre monatliche Handyrechnung in Rechnung gestellt bzw. bei Prepaid-Handys dem Handy belastet. Ein Download ist technisch nur bei bestimmten Handys möglich (Einzelheiten hier). Für Voraussetzungen, Abschluss und Inhalt des Vertrags gelten die AGB. Eine Kündigung des Vertrags ist möglich durch eine SMS mit dem Keywort Stop an die 55455 oder durch eine Mail unter Angabe der Mobilfunknummer an kontakt[at]buongiorno.com. Ein Widerspruch der Nutzung Ihrer Mobilfunknummer für Werbung per SMS kann jederzeit per E-Mail an kontakt[at]buongiorno.com kostenlos (nur Übermittlungskosten des Providers nach den Basistarifen) erfolgen.



Allerdings kündige ich persönlich einen Vertrag, den ich nie abgeschlossen habe, höchstens "hilfsweise", wenn es meine einzige Chance ist, mich vor weiteren unberechtigten Abbuchungen zu schützen. Einen nicht abgeschlossenen Vertrag kann ich nicht kündigen.

s.a.
http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/120764/raetselhafte-posten-auf-der-handyrechnung.aspx


> Kündigen Sie den behaupteten Abovertrag hilfsweise, damit der Anbieter wenigstens für die Zukunft nicht mehr behauptet, dass ein Abo existiert.



PPS:


haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Es wird offensichtlich noch danach gesucht. Insofern finde ich die Diskussion unangemessen und vor allem den Ton nicht passend.


Richtig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2011)

*AW: Blinko Games*

weitere konkrete Fragen werden hier weiterhin beantwortet, wenn auch nicht mehr so oft von mir 

Schwachsinnig? _mag sein..._


----------



## GiKa (29 Februar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo wie kann man blinko Games abbo stoppen ? kann da jemand helfen ?


Ich bin denen auch auf den Leim gegangen und weiß noch nicht einmal wie?! Der einzigste Rat den ich bis jetzt rausgefunden hab geben zu können ist mit dem Handy Anbieter in Verbindung setzen und eine neue Nummer versuchen zu bekommen. Wir haben per Handy abgemeldet, per Mail abgemeldet, ich hab eine Kündigungsbestätigung per SMS bekommen und bekomme weiter Täglich bis zu 4 Anrufe, an die ich natürlich nicht rangehe. Die neue Handy Nummer könnte bewirken das Ihr Handy Konto nicht mehr belastet wird. 15€ sind kein Pappenstiel.GiKa


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2012)

Also ich vermute mal, dass die Anrufe nichts mit BlinkoGames zu tun haben. Das Abo meldet man lediglich (womöglich auf abenteuerliche Weise) an und dann wird bis zur Kündigung gebucht. Es wäre mir neu, wenn die Buongiorno Kunden hinterher telefoniert - macht auch wenig Sinn! Wie man den Dienst deaktivieren kann, steht hier: http://blinkogold.de/de_bg_web/site/pages/contact.bsp?510576099:site=de_bg_sh_web


----------

